# The New British Prime Minister



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 19, 2022)

Now that Boris Johnson is fucked we shall elect the new Prime Minister of the UK.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2022)

Didn't he already get sick?


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

I have no horse in this race but every UK politics discussion should start with: 

Monarchy in 2022... why?


----------



## linuxares (Jan 19, 2022)

I vote for Daisy!


----------



## Viri (Jan 19, 2022)

Me


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 19, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I have no horse in this race but every UK politics discussion should start with:
> 
> Monarchy in 2022... why?



Interesting question but doesn't really have a satisfying answer.
They own a surprising amount of land that they allow the public to use, if we were to somehow got rid of the monarchy not only would we lose effective ambassadors we would lose that land tied to them (as long as we didn't revolt)  they also help the economy by bringing in tourists from around the world. They have very little real actual power as that has been handed over to the government and generally bring in more money that gets spent on them.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

Uiaad said:


> Interesting question but doesn't really have a satisfying answer.
> They own a surprising amount of land that they allow the public to use, if we were to somehow got rid of the monarchy not only would we lose effective ambassadors we would lose that land tied to them (as long as we didn't revolt)  they also help the economy by bringing in tourists from around the world. They have very little real actual power as that has been handed over to the government and generally bring in more money that gets spent on them.


the crown lands, as well as the monarch personal belongings are national assets, so they stay with the republic and not in former monarch possession. So apart of this, everything you said makes sense (I don't agree the reasons are enough to justify a Monarchy but still are valid arguments).

Edit: Also, the tourism, if the republic keep the dancing guards and the palace standing, it will keep same way it is. France make lost of tourism money with the carcase of their monarchy, this is an example.

Edit 2: Sorry, I went way out topic, I'll remain quiet.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 19, 2022)

Gotta be FAST for me, I mean he could hit us with any kind of evil tax rises and we'd agree to it. Or rather, we'd stop reading the post halfway through and click 'agree' just so we can get on with our lives...
Also, AmandaRose to replace little fukkin Jimmy Crankie north of the border.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 19, 2022)

Boris is far from my favorite Western politician, but he hasn't turned his country into a dictatorial shithole like Australia, New Zealand and France are.

France's president thinks threatening the French that he'll get them to comply. Seems he doesn't know his own history.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 19, 2022)

linuxares said:


> I vote for Daisy!


I also vote for this guys dead wife daisy

She says hi


----------



## Milenko (Jan 19, 2022)

Bring Tony Blair back


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Also, AmandaRose to replace little fukkin Jimmy Crankie north of the border.


Fuck yes I would take one for the team if it meant Scotland got rid of the wee ginger cow from fucking up my Country. She and the rest of her SNP cronies can all go and fuck themselves in my humble opinion.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2022)

Leaving aside that we don't elect prime ministers then don't give me responsibility. It would be an interesting experiment but the costs would probably be astronomical; if you thought Turkey imploding was a wonderful case study in economics then you have seen nothing yet, though I would try to be a bit more scientific in my approaches and generally favour carrot as opposed to stick (mainly as stick is bloody expensive, loses its potency and needs constant upkeep, though psy ops are fun).

If I must make a platform.

Food subsidies. Gone. New Zealand did wonders there. If you can't make it work for you then grow/raise something that works, or go bankrupt and find someone that does. This veganism is trendy lark I have seen of late... have you ever seen a cat play with a mouse?
Industry investments. Got to have something for the plebs to do as working in offices is not working and while shuffling paper/money is lucrative it is way too susceptible to problems to be the main breadwinner. My death squads will be coming for the NIMBYs (Not In My Back Yard) and BANANA (Build Absolutely Nothing Anywhere Near Anyone) sets, starting with the "bury, not blight" types against pylons as a warm up and going from there.
Science investments. Obviously.
Free speech codified highly such that successors have a supermajority needed to undo it.
Devolution was a mistake, and where it happened is mostly a hotbed of stupidity and pointless separatism. Figure out how to unwind that.
Quite how I am going to solve the housing crisis (we are now several decades into undersupply) I don't know, though I dare say one of my death squads is being installed in building regs they are a massive part of the problem.
NHS sorting. This is going to be a fun one. I can't say going private is the answer, at all, and modern medicine is expensive compared to soap, soup and aspirin of the 1950s. At the same time the lack of competitiveness is a hindrance.
I am not enjoying seeing a nation of fat bastards. Got to do something about that.
Voting reform. This two party lark is no fun which means first past the post is gone. What model I go for instead I don't know.
Nuclear power. All of it, and some looks into thorium.
World player. Oh yes. Already is but this is being ramped up. Spies, black ops, serious diplomatic core... China and Russia will both come back saying steady on there after this and world bank. Some will be for fun and profit, much will be benevolent.
Small business is good stuff, want to play to that and allow people easier means of running their own.
Intellectual property. Copyright in an ideal world would be 20 years but that would see two in the back of my head in short order so going for 50 instead with an eye to kneecapping anything else as best as I can.
Drug laws. Massive reform there. Tax not ban for things that make sense, working group to study more things, also study of things far more loosely... regulated is too generous for the current setup as strangled is more like it. I would be attacking fags and alcohol as they are quite awful but I am not sure how I would set about that one. I quite like the Swiss approach to rehab (treat it as a disease/social thing you cure rather than criminals) so more of that.
This canzuk lark. Investigate it. Few more fingers in pies out in the world.
Education. We have the better part of a century now of showing this Prussian military/Victorian factory worker model has failed. As I will need spies, spec ops, engineers, computer whizzes, medics and more for all the rest then build for that, self education being highly promoted. The higher education push was silly so probably going to slam down the loan amounts guaranteed there, go for alternative paths (traditionally one would not be an engineer right away and probably had to serve time as a machinist, technician and whatever else before moving on up).
Population crash and how to avert it. Tough one as kids are disgusting creatures really but we do need them, and ones of quality. Figure out why the smart ones aren't breeding and how to encourage that, though I might look at artificial wombs and breeding some good stock there; also good for my black ops teams if they don't have parents to ask annoying questions.
Business, particularly tech and high tech. I don't want to see the septics gobble up startups any more so going to have to figure out a way they want to stay.
I am quite far into the "the real minimum wage is zero" camp so that could get fun.
Anything that logically falls from all that, if it was not abundantly clear then meritocracy is the order of the day, is probably going to be there. Funding some of this gets tricky so might have to shuffle and might have to have something come due later.

Anyway now I am evil personified and now super have no chances of ever being a politico (the rest of my post history here would have killed me in opposition research) I will leave it at that.



Marc_78065 said:


> Boris is far from my favorite Western politician, but he hasn't turned his country into a dictatorial shithole like Australia, New Zealand and France are.
> 
> France's president thinks threatening the French that he'll get them to comply. Seems he doesn't know his own history.


You say that but the yellow vest types did way more than the strongly worded letter that most protest elsewhere/in those countries listed usually amounts to (though it was pleasing to see the Australian builders have a bit of fun) and that seems to have amounted to not a lot.



lokomelo said:


> the crown lands, as well as the monarch personal belongings are national assets, so they stay with the republic and not in former monarch possession. So apart of this, everything you said makes sense (I don't agree the reasons are enough to justify a Monarchy but still are valid arguments).
> 
> Edit: Also, the tourism, if the republic keep the dancing guards and the palace standing, it will keep same way it is. France make lost of tourism money with the carcase of their monarchy, this is an example.
> 
> Edit 2: Sorry, I went way out topic, I'll remain quiet.


That gets legally dubious as there are also a lot of lords and ladies/historical (and present) aristocracy with land claims via similar historical precedent (them being the surviving eldest male line of the people high up in the most violent army some 1000 years ago), and if you are going to go after assets divested further than that (leaving aside them being able to pull strings in all sorts of companies* and suppliers)....

*

For the most part though monarchy is a historical quirk much like people wandering around with weapons that do nothing compared to a rifle, much less in the hands of 50+ politician (a class hardly known for their physicality at any point in life) but would have been something back when.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 19, 2022)

Milenko said:


> Bring Tony Blair back


You must hate yourself to wish for that.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 19, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> seems to have amounted to not a lot.


True, though now with government taking people's rights away if they don't comply it's in another fucked level.

It's like governments and people in general have forgotten about that Austrian painter.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> True, though now with government taking people's rights away if they don't comply it's in another fucked level.
> 
> It's like governments and people in general have forgotten about that Austrian painter.


you mean the French forgotten or the British? Or both? (It is a genuine question, we don't have much cover of Europe on big media around here aside from huge, let's say, peculiarities like Viktor Orbán or Alexander Lukashenko).


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2022)

There's only one real answer : Cameron. The whole brexit show was failed from the start, and this would be good way to conceit. 

Of course there's the sunk fallacy thing, so Britons will won't want to hear about it (and only very secretly admit I'm right)  and rather go with comedy options. 

Like Patel. Or Truss. Or even Raab or Reese-mogg (though I don't think they 're taking those clowns serious).. Heck... They could be picking Farage for all I care. 

The should be picking Bercow. He's not a candidate, but at least it would happen' orderrrrly'  

What bothers me more is how labour is just not doing opposition. Oh, Starmer is against Johnson and the Tories alright. But just like corbyn before him, he thinks he can do brexit "better".  
Probably says something that these sorts of almost personal scandals damage the profession more than the constant damage around the borders.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 15, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> True, though now with government taking people's rights away if they don't comply it's in another fucked level.
> 
> It's like governments and people in general have forgotten about that Austrian painter.


Younger folk these days have a hard time having an attention span of more than 5 minutes at a time. If even that. Government is just too far up their own arses to accept the possibility of history repeating itself.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 9, 2022)

The British have already been ruined and fell from grace. They will never return. They've already been replaced.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 10, 2022)

idontgetit said:


> The British have already been ruined and fell from grace. They will never return. They've already been replaced.



udontgetit


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 15, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> udontgetit


You can track population demographics. This is why you wear a nametag


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2022)

Apparently it's between Truss v Sunak.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 22, 2022)

Whoever is, I don't see the Tories getting voted out of government for a long time.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 6, 2022)

Looks to be Liz Truss.


----------

